# going places..



## 19256 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have IBs for about 3 years now and i had to put my life on hold ever since.. i keep getting sick and with that said i dont go anywhere anymore i have been stuck in my house for a mounth now.. everytime i temp to go somewhere i get so nervouse i get sick and i end up not even going.. my mom and family just doesnt understand i cant go anywhere.. and they get mad at me for not even trying.. did anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## 13517 (Apr 8, 2005)

i have this problem to. i've been on the cross country team for 4 years. since i'm on jv my season is over but the varisty are still running. the jv are invited to go to the rest of the meets to cheer on the team on saturdays. i've missed the last 2 meets becasue i didn't feel good at all. This saturday is the state meet and i really want to go but the drive is 2 hours and it will be on a school bus. I haven't felt good this whole week so I doubt I will go. I hate not going and i'm sure people think i'm not supporting but I can't tell them why. I do go places like my friends house because i'm very comfortable over there and they know about my ibs. As for other places,if I have to go then i take a lot of immodium. I want to go places but sometimes I just can't. It's hard enough to sit in school for 7 hours


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

i can relate aswell for a long time i bearly went out anywhere but recently ive madea really big effort but i havent gone to sleepovers or school trips because i dont really wont to risk it but i have days out with my friends i usally dose up with whatever meds im taking at the moment before just to make sure so id recommend starting off small with maybe just going down the shops witha friend and build up from there


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just recently I have been suffering from randomly being sick. I was sick 3 times in a row in one day!! It was horrible. I still can't control my IBS 100% but I am getting there. I am sometime in so much pain that i want to die. Its something that I have to deal with. Im going to the Harry Potter Premiere tomorrow and I just hope and pray that I am fine! I dont want to have to run away from Dan Radcliffe or throw up on Alan Rickman! lol


----------



## 23294 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ahh.. I know exactally how you feel! *hug* It is really difficult to cope with and I often go through long periods of time without being able to leave my house (which is a bad thing, since my fiance and I live on our own and could use me out working = ). It is very frusterating, I know.. It makes my fiance really sad sometimes, too... Since we can't really be like other couples.. But hang in there! Babysteps are the best way to go, I often just try and get myself to go for a short walk to the mailbox.. It gets me outside, but is close enough that I can get back to my house pronto if need be. =D~*Ally*~


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't have this problem but I do have a few suggestions. Okay :A) Have you tried hypnotheropy yet? It works wonders on keeping calm and helping the stomach feel better, I think. Maybe it would work for you?







When you do go out carry around extra stomach medicine *IF* you GI doc says its okay to take extras when your stomach is bothering you Also: If heat helps ease the pain I use the Mensturel cramp reilief thermacare patches. They're air activated heating packs that are the perfect size to cover parts of my stomach!


----------



## 23294 (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow.. I never thought of the thermacare packages.. That would be an interesting idea...As for hypnotherapy, I want to try it, but I can't afford it, I am afraid *sigh* . My fiance and I are pretty tight on money at the moment. Thanks for the advice! *hug*~*Ally*~


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi I had the same problem before. What I think you should try is going on small trips at first and then increase time out. Do you miss a lot of school? If you do try getting a 504 plan or something to help you. If you have a 504 you can get a toutor. Good luck.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I can relate to this, i feel the same way as you, i am comfortable when hanging out at my friends house which is a few blocks away, but i know that if i went somewhere else, i would feel uncomfortable. My mom always tells me when i go out, not to think about it, but it always pops up in my head =/


----------



## JaneLLe8818 (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah i definately had that problemi didn't go anwhere all last summer =[its hard sometimes..try going places you're comfortable with =]that might helpit did with me =]


----------

